# Night sights forSpringfield EMP 1911



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

I recently bought the new "micro" 1911 and I hate the sights that it came with. Anyone have any suggestions for a night sight that an "older" guy can see clearly? I have a hard time seeing the front sight on this gun.
Thanks in advance


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

XS Big Dot Sights. They will definitely be larger and easier to pick up, but some find the to be less precise.

You might also think about some fiber improve sights, I had a set of Dawson sights with a black rear and fiber front and really liked them.


----------

